# Saturday Watch Thread



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well it's just about midnight in Britain (but only 7 here in Ontario, Canada). I guess it's my turn to start the thread:










1960's Hamilton Accumatic A504, the "automatic version" of the Hamilton Electric Regulus.

Love the period calendar bracelet!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

GMT this morning for a change :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Attending a wedding.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know, really don't know. Perhaps something new, I did not get any of expected incoming bunch o vintage so............


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What else? :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK I will play. The 25 anniversary g-shock with back in time screw back all stainless with condom overcoat


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one:










at least until I go to watch the rugby in pouring rain. At that point I'll switch to something more replaceable, probably this:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Good to see you 'round again, Colin. :thumbsup:

I'll most definitely be strapping on this in the morning...

*IWC Aquatimer GST 3536-01*










...I've neglected it all week....inexcusable.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

*Marina Militare GMT*


----------



## iestynt1 (Apr 12, 2009)

This for me today... but out for drinks in Guildford later so maybe the beater will come out!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

This one today for me ......


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Nalu said:


> This one:





SharkBike said:


>


Hmm two of my all time favourites on the first page already 

Haven't worn the Benarus for a whole week, so thats me today


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Have a good one!

Matt


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

just arrive home: amphibia 1967 for me today:










have a nice weekend!


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This one for me today................


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this today in work for a few hours in the am ,then off to see transformers 2 this evening.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

23 for me


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Think the earth watch today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Back to RLT today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Woke up with this on my wrist



















But out later to meet a fellow WIS to pick up my latest purchase, so all could change


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still wearing these...

*Rolex Airking 14000M cal.3000 27 jewels 1991 & Tudor Prince Oysterdate 26 Jewels (?) 1979*


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today



















Kelek calibre 10000/B40, 38 jewels


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought I would make an effort today 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me this mildly moist Saturday morning.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Just off to watch Transformers with my son, wearing the same as yesterday...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today starting off with RLT 29


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

joolz said:


> Today starting off with RLT 29


Long time since I`ve seen one of the originals B)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Poiray today.

The nicest square box, IMHO.

Bertrand


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Hanhart Sirius for me:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

This today. It's getting a lot of wrist time at the moment - Dunhill A-Centric


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Back with my Dunhill today


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Feeling quartzy today


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I was going to put some CCTV cameras up on my house (this areas gone to the dogs), but its raining and I don't want to rust so I'll sit in the house and contemplate this lovely Accutron 218.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This old 6309 at the moment


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Taking a trip into town with the lads today and wearing this:










Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Halios Holotype










Paul


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Not worn my Mark II Speedmaster for a while.










Suns coming out. Looks like a nice day for it


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Spot of mountain biking for me today with my son, so this is the weapon of choice for now - Casio G-Shock Frogman


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Tuna for me.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Tuna for me.


Great watch and photo mate...was a privilege to see it in the steel the other day..


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this on at the moment Longines Hydro Conquest.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing this all week


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change so swapped over to an earlier relative of the 6309


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Phone rang, "Pick me up Dear, I'm coming Home!" (Mrs Mel - from the hospital) so threw on some stuff and this:-










*Alpha Blue SUB*

but she said, where's your nice black one you've been wearing the last few weeks - -










*HERC Pan-a-like*

so how can you win - you think they don't notice and then they floor you with a *casual* :grin: comment :yes: Oh well, I'll put it back on at tea-time - 'cos I like it!

Mrs Mel is OK BTW, but tired, currently asleep in the recliner - and it's hissing down outside - so the SUB will be ok in the rain if I have to go out :grin: (_*maybe *_- it's an Alpha after all! :rofl2


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

quick change out of the cosmic in this as the hirsch carbon for it arrived this morning - thanks to seller btw.










back to cosmic when it all kicks off again at about 5:30

the trouble with having family visit is that they expect things like watches cleaned and straps replaced.

still some spring pins, a deployment and a used hirsh is a good swap for the boxes of books and games, booze and chocky i got.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

potz said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Wow, an eye popper!!!


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

williamsat said:


> Think the earth watch today.


Now that's really different!,Nice.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Sticking with Martinus's original thread.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Panerai 64C


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

crikey 

some highly acclaimed makers today..

i feel almost ashamed to put a pic up of my old seiko 6309 :blush: :blush:

naw, not really :lol:

i put this one together using parts from all over the world, the dial was re-lumed by our very own bry, it was his first appempt and wasn't happy with the result so he offered it as a freebie, i aquired it and went about getting all the rest of the parts...

this may be a unique seiko actually as i bought the handset from 'the watch collector' on fleabay (ramon), the second hand wouldn't fit, too tight and i split the tube trying to open it up so i went through loads of old watches and this hand was the only one that fitted- it's from an old swiss watch 

i have two sets of plongeurs from harold somewhere, i may fit those 










john


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Tried to resist, but I've had to put this back on 










Mel - glad to hear Mrs Mel is fine. I like the Pan-a-like too :thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another for the Seiko today.

Alasdair


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A Wittnauer electronic for me today . . .


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Just me up with another WIS woo leaves near me, and he made some new shoes for my X-33, so changed over to this.

Never really tried Velcro before, it SO blo*dy comfortable....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Now changed to this


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Good to have the M1 back from receiving a bit of attention from Dr Roy.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

MarkDavey said:


> Now changed to this


WOW Mark, that looks a stunning watch, but the photo is amazing as well :tongue2:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Wearing this at the moment










RLT 29


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

A classic...










Regards

Dave


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Changed over to this for the evening.

RLT 15


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Have been wearing this (spent the morning looking for bathroom tiles :cry2: )










and have now changed to this for relaxation, and to calm down


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wore the Speedy auto today as well.










Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Stanford said:


>


That is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This one...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> Have been wearing this (spent the morning looking for bathroom tiles :cry2: )


Nice catch Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Have been wearing this (spent the morning looking for bathroom tiles :cry2: )
> ...


You just piped me to that, but it is a great looking watch Bob, hang it out in the garden for a couple of months and it will look even better :blink:


----------

